# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Syksyisiä kuvia Ruotsista

## Lauri Räty

Syyslomamatkani kuvia Göteborgista ja Jönköpingistä löytyy osoitteesta http://lauri.1g.fi/kuvat/liikenne/081016-19/

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Syyslomamatkani kuvia Göteborgista ja Jönköpingistä löytyy osoitteesta http://lauri.1g.fi/kuvat/liikenne/081016-19/


Upeat kuvat! Mielenkiintoista oli nähdä M31 linjalla 5 ja toisaalta pedaalivaunuja linjalla 6.

----------


## jtm

Kiitos erittäin hienoista kuvista! Enpä ole ennen yhtä hyvää ja monipuolista kuvasettiä Ruotsista nähnykään! :Laughing:

----------


## Lauri Räty

Kiitoksia kehuista. Sitten itse asiaan:




> Enpä ole ennen yhtä hyvää ja monipuolista kuvasettiä Ruotsista nähnykään!


Tällä foorumilla on sen verran monta ruotsalaisen joukkoliikenteen fania, että mitä monipuolisimpia kuvasettejä löytyy tästä osiosta useita. Kannattaa selailla taaksepäin vanhempia ketjuja. Siellä on paljon asjanmukaisia kuvia.  :Smile:

----------

